# [ 2013 ] Need vacuum cleaner advice - girls with long hair



## kewanee (Jun 25, 2013)

I have asked my teenagers many times to just brush their hair in the bathroom, but whenever I vacuum, the roller gets so clogged with long hair after just one room that it freezes up and the motor starts to overheat.    I spend about 15 minutes each time with scissors just trying to get the hair off the roller and about every other time with a screwdriver taking it apart to clear everything out.   Am I the only one who has to do this?  Is there something I could use to pre-vacuum to pick up loose hair?

I have had a Hoover Wind tunnel and the most recent one that is ruined is a small Dirt Devil.   Both had the same problem.   Any recommendations would be appreciated.  I liked the lightness in weight of the Dirt Devil, but it
really doesn't seem powerful enough, even without the hair problem.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2013)

Is your MAID complaining or is the finanacial analyst looking for the best replacement or does the handyman need to replace the carpet with hardwood?

Hand the scissors over to the guilty and go on strike. Total strike - take the power back!


----------



## Patri (Jun 25, 2013)

My first thought, make the girls vacuum. Problem should be solved shortly.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2013)

I may seem like an opinionated person on the internet - but I really am. I get sent my nieces and nephews all the time - for reality checks. 

Like the 4.75 yo who would only sleep on the floor of his parents' bedroom - actually, he would sleep in their bed IF one of the parents was not home. He never slept in his own bed or bedroom - as evidence by his rolling out of HIS double bed and hitting the hardwood floor on his 2nd night at my house. He also started making his own bed - without wrinkles - from the first morning after sleeping in it (his older brothers have NEVER made their own beds!)

Or the neice who wanted her parents to assist her on everything - to the point as an 18yo, she made NO DECISIONS or assisted on anything. Miss Wishy-washy changed her attitude as the BCT Bus almost left her at the curb as I was prepared to wave GOODBYE to her when they bus rolled away. 

Or another nephew who was scared of his own shadow after being VERY seriously sick. He is leaving for college 800 miles from home in August - not his mother's first choice (but Georgia Tech engineering ??). Mom will grow out of it.

Kids do NOT DIE from responsibility or chores - they just ACT like they will.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Jun 25, 2013)

One thing that popped up: Dirt Devil. Looking online, those are poo. We bought one when we first got married (September 2009), and it lasted 6 months. Warranty just happened to be 6 months (wha...?). Anyway, I have a long-hair wife and 2 shedding pussycats (thankfully NOT a Persian), so we need to vacuum frequently. You might need a better vac. Two years ago, I bought a Bissel 89Q9, which is designed for pets. True, I need to cut the hair and make sure the vacuum tube is not blocked, but once cleaned out, it sucks everything out of the carpet!

TS


----------



## natasha5687 (Jun 25, 2013)

Dyson makes one for pet hair, the "animal" I believe.  Another thing you may want to try is to take your broom and rub/sweep in a circular motion.  This will catch hair into a nice ball which is easy to pull off the broom.


----------



## sun&fun (Jun 25, 2013)

I have 2 medium/long-haired Ragdoll cats and hardwood floors with area rugs. Same problem with cat fur clogging the vacuum brush. I find a long handled nylon pet brush/rake does a good job of "sweeping" pet hair from tile and hardwood and picking it up out of low pile area rugs between vacuuming. Amazon has a few - I like the Universal rug rake with metal teeth for carpet and the nylon brush for tile and hardwood. The latter is my new "go-to" broom; I like that it is washable.


----------



## senorak (Jun 25, 2013)

Even the Dyson Animal gets clogged with long hair, (human and pet), around the roller.  I just check every so often and cut the hair away.  (Doesn't matter who is the "vacuumer":myself, daughter w/ long hair, DH, short haired son, etc.).


----------



## Carol C (Jun 25, 2013)

Patri said:


> My first thought, make the girls vacuum. Problem should be solved shortly.



Plus 1 indeed...or time for a haircut m'dears!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 25, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Is your MAID complaining or is the finanacial analyst looking for the best replacement or does the handyman need to replace the carpet with hardwood?
> 
> Hand the scissors over to the guilty and go on strike. Total strike - take the power back!





Patri said:


> My first thought, make the girls vacuum. Problem should be solved shortly.





vacationhopeful said:


> ......
> 
> Kids do NOT DIE from responsibility or chores - they just ACT like they will.





Carol C said:


> Plus 1 indeed...or time for a haircut m'dears!



One of DH's and my parenting mistakes was doing almost everything ourselves.  It was easier than dealing with whining and poor work.  Now the kids don't know how to scrub a tub or clean a toilet.  

Back in DS's early boy scout days, I looked online for advice on the best way to sew on badges and patches ( hand? Machine? Zigzag or straight? How to hold them in place while sewing? ).  The best advice was from a father who said "here son, here's a needle and thread".  

Delegate chores  - It teaches responsibility. 

And as for the hair, the girls can do a preliminary vacuuming with the rotating brush off, and/or brush their hair outside.  and point out that if the motor burns out, they help pay for the repair.  

Am I mean?  No.  I'm speaking from experience; I learned from my mistakes.


----------



## Fern Modena (Jun 25, 2013)

Having the girls cut their hair may not even make the problem go away.  I have very thick hair, and no matter the length, I constantly have hair falling out. More where I comb/brush it, but all over the house, as it falls out spontaneously.  Everyone's hair does this, but if you have thick hair it does this more.

Sweeping first is a good idea, even on a carpet.  I have used an Oreck Handheld vacuum, such as this one, and it works well.  You can use either the small brush or just the crevice tool, and it picks up hair wonderfully.

And have your daughters be responsible for it.

Fern


----------



## Janann (Jun 25, 2013)

senorak said:


> Even the Dyson Animal gets clogged with long hair, (human and pet), around the roller.  I just check every so often and cut the hair away.  (Doesn't matter who is the "vacuumer":myself, daughter w/ long hair, DH, short haired son, etc.).



I agree on this.  We have long hair and two cats at my house, and the Dyson Animal works well.  The brush does need to be cleaned once in a while because of the human hair.  I think some sort of pre-cleaning (rug rake, partial vacuuming with just a hose, or something else) might help the problem.

I don't understand why people are upset about who does the chores.  The problem with the vacuum is still there regardless, so why discuss who should be vacuuming?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 25, 2013)

kewanee said:


> I have asked my teenagers many times to just brush their hair in the bathroom, <snip>.



Mom (the OP of this thread whose 1st line is above) asked her teenagers to brush their hair WHERE? I don't believe most families have carpet in the bathrooms. Nor did the OP post anything about the teenager runnng the vacuum. 

Frustrated Mom. Obvious teenagers. Burned out vacuum. 

I was just suggesting the WEAK LINK was the teenagers - a reasonably cheap solution to mitigate OP damages in the future.


----------



## Chrispee (Jun 25, 2013)

+1 on a Dyson, and don't use the power head in the bathroom.  I went through a few cheaper vacuums before I got tired of chucking hunks of plastic in the landfill and realized a better vacuum would likely be cost-neutral over its life.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 25, 2013)

Yep, my Dyson Animal still needs to be cleaned occasionally but in between vacuum sessions we use a Swiffer Sweeper (just the dry cloths) on the bathroom tile floors and a sticky lint roller on the small sections of carpet just outside the bathrooms.  Both take only a few minutes and it's amazing what they pick up.

Now that Eileen's moved out there isn't as much hair to be cleaned up.  I'm finding that with the Swiffer and sticky thing I don't need to be vacuuming as much.  Maybe that's the solution - get rid of the teenagers.  :hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Jun 26, 2013)

Janann said:


> . . .
> I don't understand why people are upset about who does the chores.  The problem with the vacuum is still there regardless, so why discuss who should be vacuuming?



Because the girls' long hair is leading to a problem for mom, who is presumably not their maid.  Many of us believe that if they took responsibility for this chore, that they would soon figure out a way to not make the vacuum brush get all glommed up (brush hair over a wastebasket?) and even if they don't find a solution they will be the ones who have to deal with the nuisance of unglomming the brush.


----------



## sun&fun (Jun 26, 2013)

I agree that OP might be frustrated that the girls weren't brushing in the bathroom, but I understood him/her to be asking for vacuum cleaner advice not parenting advice.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 26, 2013)

sun&fun said:


> I agree that OP might be frustrated that the girls weren't brushing in the bathroom, but I understood him/her to be asking for vacuum cleaner advice not parenting advice.



I think we all got that --- except tunnel vision when you being battle weary is a common problem.

ie My sister has spent 12 years battling with her 12 yo son. He is NOT like her and neither can think like the other. She called me as she was befuddled as to WHY his grades in subjects he is NOT interested in, are his GOOD grades and where his native talent is, are the rotten grades all this year last month.

When I immediately said, "Bet those 2 subjects are the last 2 classes he has every day and HIS should be great courses, are his first 2 classes of the day". Stopped sister COLD and she demanded to know HOW I knew that? Reminded her, "HE is ADHD ---- his mind is NOT able to function first thing in the day! Why is this NOT a surprise to you. AND why do I KEEP telling you to take him swimming LAPS at 6AM? That is so HE CAN FUNCTION during the school day." 

Her response was, getting up that early is JUST too much for her - which is always her response. She was never an early morning person. But the ADHD kid is - he just has to be dead tired. Plus, since he was a toddler, he can ONLY go to sleep if EVERYONE else in the house, is in bed for the night. He needs THAT comfort level. He is ADHD!

And come September, he will be an only child (both brothers will be living away at college) and his mom has not worked since he was born. 

I did say, they are not like each other ...


----------



## sun&fun (Jun 26, 2013)

I don't know the OP so I'm somewhat amused by the assumption that OP is the mom of the teenagers


----------



## pjrose (Jun 26, 2013)

sun&fun said:


> I agree that OP might be frustrated that the girls weren't brushing in the bathroom, but I understood him/her to be asking for vacuum cleaner advice not parenting advice.





sun&fun said:


> I don't know the OP so I'm somewhat amused by the assumption that OP is the mom of the teenagers



Whoops, guilty as charged on both counts


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 26, 2013)

sun&fun said:


> I don't know the OP so I'm somewhat amused by the assumption that OP is the mom of the teenagers



OP stated in HER FIRST POST - the fifth word - ... TEENAGERS!


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 26, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> OP stated in HER FIRST POST - the fifth word - ... TEENAGERS!


I think you totally missed the point...   Re-read sun&fun's post.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> OP stated in HER FIRST POST - the fifth word - ... TEENAGERS!



Yes, but how do we know the OP is the mom and not the dad?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 26, 2013)

Most men would have just brought a BIG OLD SHOPVAC --- and the teenagers would make sure Dad never ran that again in their room(s).  :hysterical:

PS One of my best friends raised his daughter alone for 7+ years (age 9 to 16 yo). His way of dealing with his daughter was very different than any mom I have ever known. Esp his straight talk to ALL the trailer park boys who _noticed _her.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Most men would have just brought a BIG OLD SHOPVAC --- and the teenagers would make sure Dad never ran that again in their room(s).  :hysterical: ..



That's kind of insulting to men, isn't it?  My husband and son know that the house vac is a whole different animal than the shop vac (as do I!) and that the job is better done with the right tool no matter who's doing it.


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 26, 2013)

SueDonJ said:


> That's kind of insulting to men, isn't it?


Not really (speaking from experience).  After all, this is how us dads do hair styling for our precious daughters.

:hysterical:

Kurt


----------



## sun&fun (Jun 26, 2013)

What efficiency! And all done in the bathroom.


----------



## Patri (Jun 26, 2013)

sun&fun said:


> What efficiency! And all done in the bathroom.



:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:


----------



## kewanee (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for all the great advice.  Yes, I am the MOM (and maid, handyman, and financial analyst - oh, and vacation planner!) and I kind of go with one of the posters - it doesn't matter who vacuums, the problem would still be there.  I think their long hair just sheds everywhere whether they brush it or not.  I think I will first try the suggestion of circling a broom or trying a carpet rake before vacuuming.  I don't want to try a new vacuum just to have it ruined again.
    We are thinking about going all hardwood anyway, but I am just dreading moving all the furniture, electronic hookups, etc  plus I guess the sanding and refinishing (there is hardwood already under our carpet).   Any advice on that?   I pulled up the carpet in one bedroom and the hallway a few years ago because our water heater leaked.  It took forever to pull out all the staples/nails.  The floor underneath isn't too bad, but
I assume I need a professional to do the refinishing.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jun 27, 2013)

*Dog hair*

We bought a rug rake from a carpet cleaning company. It's great for using before vacuuming.........


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 27, 2013)

Jestjoan said:


> We bought a rug rake from a carpet cleaning company. It's great for using before vacuuming.........



I have a German Shepherd that sheds and use a rug rake before vacuuming.  I am amazed and how much hair it picks up.

George


----------



## ecmom (Jul 9, 2013)

Get a good vacuum like Dyson or Miele there are some cheap options but good enough. There are a lot of hepful vacuum cleaner reviews check them out if you want.


----------



## ronandjoan (Jul 14, 2013)

Our son has two vacation condos in Seattle which we help to clean when we are there --- and the operative word is SHEDDING

Everyone does and doesn't matter how often or carefully I clean  the sinks or floors, more and more hairs turn up.  LIke they multiply!  I am constantly shaking my head over it.

And these are not just teenagers - I say to myself, Why does every renter seem to have long black hair?

we have laminate flooring or tiles and so we always sweep beforehand which really helps!  but you should see the sink drains when my husbands cleans them out, which is often....!  It looks like a dead animal is down there and being pulled up - it is really sickening to see..

Just IMO


----------



## HatTrick (Jul 15, 2013)

kewanee said:


> Is there something I could use to pre-vacuum to pick up loose hair?








The tools at 6:00 and 9:00 in the above photo can be used on a canister vac or upright with detachable hose. No rotating brush on these.


----------



## spencersmama (Jul 16, 2013)

Instead of using scissors to cut the hair off the vacuum, get a large seam ripper.  It's much faster.

My daughter has very long, thick hair, too, but on my vacuum, I can pull out the hose and attach accessories.  I use those on the tile instead of the vacuum.


----------



## mspeggysue911 (Jul 16, 2013)

We kind of have a hair in the vacuum issue too. Lots of long hair around here. We have a Kirby. Worth every penny but pricey. I only have to do the "surgery" as I call it on the machine about once every month to 6 weeks. It sucks up more hair than it winds around the beater bar.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 16, 2013)

*Rubber Finger Broom?*

Not sure if it was mentioned up above, but how about one of these rubber finger type brooms to swoosh over the carpet first?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=22888

http://www.petbuddies.com/prod_details.php?cat=35&p=205

http://axsoris.com/rubber-bristle-broom/smartbroom.com*images*Smart-Broom-Rubber-Bristles.jpg/

I don't have one and have never used one, but I do use that kind of brush on my foster cats and it's amazing how quickly and well it picks up hair.

Another idea is a Bissel for quick runs over the carpet; they do have rollers that would get glommed up, but at least there's no motor to burn out if the rollers get stuck.


----------



## Jestjoan (Jul 17, 2013)

I saw a cordless sweeper on one of the TV shopping networks that has a way for the sweeper to cut the hair on the rollers. I'll try to find it.


 QVC  V-32244 watch the video No longet at the TSV price.


----------



## Shaunsmith (Aug 21, 2017)

Informative thread


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Aug 21, 2017)

Note this is a revival of a thread from 2013


----------



## taterhed (Aug 21, 2017)

Miele has an animal (pet?) head for their vacuums as well.  It still needs to be frequently cleaned though.

I'd second the laminate flooring with a swiffer.  Much easier.  Dogs are no better than teenagers, and I'm getting SICK AND TIRED of getting that same old ' BUT DAD, WE DON'T HAVE OPPOSABLE  THUMBS!! "  excuse from my dogs.  

humpf.


----------



## Chrisky (Aug 21, 2017)

Oops,old thread, my reply deleted.


----------



## Jan M. (Aug 21, 2017)

My Father's mantra was routine maintenance on anything is always wise unless you have more money than brains. Back in the later 60's and 70's my sister and I both had long hair and we had a Kirby sweeper at home. It was our job to run the sweeper, empty the bag and clean out the beater bar.

I have a very bad back so I rarely run the vacuum in the past about 15 years now, my husband does. When I started wearing my hair longer a few years ago I took charge of making sure the brush on our vacuum gets cleaned out because I don't want our Dyson ruined. When my husband saw what I cleaned out of the brush that first time it dawned on me to check it he said you would think I walked around the house pulling handfuls of my hair out! I wear my hair up in a ponytail or a bun most of the time, clean out my  hairbrush and dispose of the hair in the wastebasket. It just doesn't matter that I'm careful, a certain amount of hair still manages to find its way around the house and into the sweeper. With short hair no one even thinks about how much hair they lose and where it goes because it doesn't get tangled up in the beater brush for them to see. I probably don't have to clean the beater brush as often as most families. 

My husband says to tell all of you our Sparky story. Years ago we had a huge lab, Sparky. Labs shed 24/7/365 but about February when the days start getting longer that triggers animals to start shedding their winter coats. We also had two cats but it was the dog that shed massive amounts. We lived up North and forced air heating will blow pet hair everywhere. During that time of year I ran the sweeper every day, I'm really not kidding. One day I had just finished sweeping the entire house with the kitchen being last and even damp moped the kitchen too. I put the sweeper and mop away, went back to the sink to get a drink of water, spilled some water on the floor, wiped it up with a paper towel and there was dog hair on the paper towel. The dog had been on his bed in the other room while I was doing the kitchen. We had finally found a brush that worked very well and brushed him regularly in addition to vacuuming daily. Moral of this story is that pet hair or long hair from humans, it just doesn't matter how conscientious you are it still gets everywhere.


----------



## silentg (Aug 22, 2017)

Old post but good info, nice to go back and read


----------



## Shaunsmith (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah it is informative.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 13, 2018)

When I started reading, the topic seemed familiar. When I saw a post by Fern Modena, I knew it was old. That's my aging gauge. RIP Fern.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 13, 2018)

Please note that this thread was brought out of mothballs by a first time poster with broken English.  This is likely to be a spammer - just waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## bbodb1 (Dec 13, 2018)

DeniseM said:


> Please note that this thread was brought out of mothballs by a first time poster with broken English.  This is likely to be a spammer - just waiting for the next shoe to drop.


But us newer folk do enjoy these oldies but goodies......best advice to deal with hair anywhere inside is to push all that stuff into one corner!  We too have labs and lab hair gets everywhere.  We don't pick up / move furniture with every cleaning so this one way to keep the pet hair at bay...


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 13, 2018)

What was that thing that went over a vacuum hose that sucked the hair up the hose and cut it off? Seems to me it was a Ronco something-or-other?

Jim


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 13, 2018)

Passepartout said:


> What was that thing that went over a vacuum hose that sucked the hair up the hose and cut it off? Seems to me it was a Ronco something-or-other?


The FLOWBEE!






Kurt


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 13, 2018)

PigsDad said:


> The FLOWBEE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah! I remembered it- as I was driving to get a *haircut* of all things!


----------

